# Blowing My Own Trumpet



## teesdale16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I know that i am blowing my own trumpet here, but I have just got to share this news with someone. In Feb 2010, I was put on Byetta to try and get my Bg stable and down. They also told me that it would help me lose some weight. Great I said, if it helps me then I am all for it. Well I was on Byetta till 12/01/2011, when they told me that my Bg was not coming down enough, so they put me on NovoRapid. 

On 12/02/2011, they added to my NovoRapid another drug, Humulin I, which I had to take before bed. I knew that Insulin helps increase weight, so all the weight I had lost, I thought I would put back on. Well heree is the resulkts, since Feb 2010, I have lost a total of 30.9 Kg. Since 12/01/2011, I have lost 10.7 Kg, this is with taking Insulin. Don't ask me how, I just have. 

All I know is that I feel better for losing the weight and I am going to keep at it. My HB1AC has come down from 11.4 at Christmas, to 10.1 last Friday. So all I can say is that it can be done because i am proof of that.

Sorry to have dragged on about it but just had to tell someone.

Paul


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2011)

Paul, don't apologise - that's an absolutely terrific achievement! You should rightly be very proud. Keep up the good work and hopefully your HbA1c will continue to improve


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Paul! And never, ever apologise for feeling good about your successes. I'd add a big 'Well Done' pic but I've still not worked out how to do that.  XXXXXX


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done Paul - and blow away.
Every loss deserves reward and very well done on getting the hba1c down too!


----------



## alisonz (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done you, something to shout about I'd say. You carry on trumpeting you deserve it xxx


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant news Paul! Congratulations


----------



## cazscot (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic achievement Paul, well done


----------



## teesdale16 (Mar 26, 2011)

A very big thanks for everyone's comments and as I said I will carry on doing it till I feel that I have reached wwhatever weight I feel comfortable with. Thank you all

Paul


----------

